# 22" Samsung Syncmaster LCD monitor



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I bought one today as my Sony 21" crt just went out.
Looked good in the reviews, seemed to have considerable options.
Images looked fantastic after I set the resolution.

BUT............

Text was so fuzzy in documents and a browser, the monitor wasn't wasn't usable with out getting a headache after several minutes.
I do have clear type on and my OS is XP.

Going into the options, I fond the menu buttons on the monitor didn't work and when I tried the auto setting, contrast was locked in at 75% and brightness was 100%.
There was nothing I could do to change those settings other than overide them in my Nvidia video card options.
Further, this monitor was hooked up on a KVM to another computer (win2k) with the same results.
The problem with that, is Windows adjusts the mouse arrow and cursor to certain settings turning the cursor white on a document field and the mouse pointer a brilliant white.

But images did look good.......and quite large _

I took it back to Best Buy and got a refund.
Total usage........~2 hours of frustration.

Currently I'm posting from a 17"Dell CRT that was one of about 20 on a skid I bought for $5 at a business auction.
I know...I know....it's not the greatest, but at least I can read what's posted at TSG with it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sold on LCD monitors, I equipped everything here with HannsG 19" monitors when they were going dirt cheap on rebate deals a couple of years ago. I no longer even own a CRT monitor, LCD's all around.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I can't speak for all LCDs, but that Samsung I bought was unacceptable.
The people at Best Buy were quite nice about a refund.
I think if the controls on the monitor had worked, I might have put more effort in improving the appearance of the text.


Another minor complaint, the software that came with it would only install if Internet Explorer was the default browser . The software menu opened up in a browser and needed to use an active-x during the install process. Not a biggie, but irritating to have to change default browser settings just to install the Samsung software.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't install any LCD software for my monitors, they're all PnP anyway. All the "drivers" do is help with color balance. I don't do anything that I'd need to precisely balance the color for, and anything I see on the screen looks great to me.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> .........................and anything I see on the screen looks great to me.


That's because you weren't looking at 'my' monitor


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you had your shades down or I'd have checked it out!


----------



## ISDP (Jul 24, 2008)

I own a 22" Samsung Syncmaster 2232Bw and its a excellent monitor. Although samsung monitors are returned the most they also sell the most (they sell the post panels in the world). I would recommend trying to buying a new Samsung or a LG flattron maybe even Viewsonic.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner,

What model was yours? I have a 226BW and love it. I did (and occasionally, still do) have a problem on boot up that digital signal is not found. I'll not embarrass myself as to what I did prior to finding out all I had to do was to power down the LCD and back on to resolve the problem.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Wino,
It was the 2232BW model.
Photos looked great, actually terrific.
But when I came online and tried to read the TSG forums, I found the fonts were terribly blurred.
In trying to 'make adjustments' I found the controls on the monitor didn't all function and the automatic adjustment couldn't be undone.

It could have been a lemon, but it was a $300 lemon so back it went to Best Buy.

I'm now using a cheapass Dell crt I acquired as past of a skid load I bought for $5. 
I can read on it.

I'll probably check out other makes of LCDs, but right now I don't seem motivated


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Hi Wino,
> It was the 2232BW model.
> Photos looked great, actually terrific.
> But when I came online and tried to read the TSG forums, I found the fonts were terribly blurred.
> ...


You sure you aren't looking a gift horse in the mouth - blurred text in CivDeb would be a godsend in many cases.

I've got Hanns-G (19"), Acer(WS 17") & Samsung (1-WS 22", 1-19" & 1-17") LCD monitors, standard 4x3 and wide screens. I would not hesitate to recommend any of the three. BTW, none are running at their native resolution with no problems. I have come to prefer the wide screen units and my next one will be with the ability to rotate screen from landscape to potrait.


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a look at Dell's 22" LCD's then. I'm using a Dell SP2208WFP myself, and it's absolutely fantastic. Clear text, vibrant images.


----------



## worf51 (Jun 23, 2007)

i recently bought a 20" samsung syncmaster 2053bw lcd monitor,i have had no problems with it at all,i just had to cut the brightness down ........


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Just bought a HP w2007.
I'm sold. No more CRT's for me.
Beautiful color for pics and games. Pictures are much easier to see.
Wide screen, less scrolling to read pages.

I have not been able to find even one dead pixel. White or black.

I highly recommend this monitor.

Plug'n'Play with both Linux and XP.

Good luck Stoner!

Edit: Linux is PCLinuxOS.
Comes with software but it is not needed.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

pillainp said:


> Have a look at Dell's 22" LCD's then. I'm using a Dell SP2208WFP myself, and it's absolutely fantastic. Clear text, vibrant images.


Same here except I also have a 19" running dual. Can't speak for their desktops but I haven't had a problem out of either monitor.


----------



## OMaLLeY (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been a long time owner of CRT monitors and just recently purchased a bundle package from Best Buy that included a T220 Samsung 22" SyncMaster. My first LCD. It looked ok at first but I noticed white lines flashing through the text and on my desktop icons. Sometimes it would get really bad to where I could barely read text. I tried everything for 5 days to try and fix it to which I had no success so I took it back. They said it sounded like a frequency problem and that the monitor might be defected. I hesitently took their advice and exchanged it for the same one. To my suprised my new SyncMaster T220 looks great! It's a good thing Samsung offers a 3 year warranty on their Monitors however seeing that I am not the only one who has purchased a faulty monitor.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Hi Wino,
> It was the 2232BW model.
> Photos looked great, actually terrific.
> But when I came online and tried to read the TSG forums, I found the fonts were terribly blurred.
> ...


My 'Auto Adjust' has never worked on my 19" & 22" Samsung LCDs and since all was viewing perfect never gave it much thought. It has always worked on my 17" (AFAIK). However, while looking at some specs at the Samsung site, decided to see if their FAQ's had an answer as to why - lo and behold - if connected analog/VGA the Auto Adjust will work and if connected digital/DVI it doesn't and adjustments must be made using your video card software. I did not persue if this applied to other LCD adjustments as well - but if it does, may explain problems you had (Stoner). My 17" is on my test/work bench and since many of the computers I work on don't have DVI vid connections I use VGA for convienience or a DVI dongle.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My 2 year old twin Samsung 204Bs got very slow to warm up .. and I love them.
Took about 3>4 minutes before I could see anything.
Got on Samsung's web site .. and went thru the warranty process.
Took them to the UPS store .. and about a week later, I have two refurbished Monitors .. No Charge .. not even shipping.

That's what I call service.


----------

